
Taskwarrior is a time and task management tool (terminal) - adulau
http://taskwarrior.org/
======
lepht
I've been using Taskwarrior for a few weeks as my primary task manager, and I
have to say it's a beautiful extension of the principles of Todo.[txt/sh]. The
only thing missing for me is the ability to apply modifications to filters
instead of needing to use explicit task ID lists. For example:

    
    
      task proj:Foo due:tomorrow
    

_Instead of_ :

    
    
      task 1,2,3,7,10-12 due:tomorrow.
    

For oh-my-zsh users, I've got an open pull request for adding a Taskwarrior
autocompletion plugin:

<https://github.com/robbyrussell/oh-my-zsh/pull/370>

The intelligent completion lowers the barrier to task entry even further.

You may also want to try using a combination of Taskwarrior's shell mode and
rlwrap, which has become my main usage method:

    
    
      `alias ts=rlwrap -i -r -C task task shell`
    

Combine this with a drop-down terminal like Guake or tilda, and you've got
text-based-tasklist-anywhere nirvana.

------
david_shaw
I've used Taskwarrior (`task`) since last summer to manage my to-do list.

I'm a big fan of simple, console-based tools, so Taskwarrior was right up my
alley. Best of all, since I have Taskwarrior on my Linode, I can SSH in to
view, add or complete tasks from any computer or even my phone!

If you're looking to finally start _doing_ your to-do list, Taskwarrior can be
a great aid.

~~~
mlacitation
I use Task on my Linode too. I have the output of "task list" cronned to a
text file under a virtual host. The file uses auth-based htaccess rules, and I
have the unique user/pass saved in the URL bookmarked on my machine.

I usually have a terminal window open, but it's nice to be able to click the
bookmark bar and have it right there. I also have a widget that pulls in text
files, so I can see my tasks at a glance by moving the cursor to the top-left
of my screen.

Taskwarrior is great. Like david_shaw said, if you're looking to finally start
doing your to-do list, use Taskwarrior.

------
BasDirks
There is an excellent tutorial available on youtube:

Part 1: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-abs0s8uis> Part 2:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuiSbMS0_5g>

~~~
gte910h
These are significantly easier to follow than the article. Thanks.

------
urlwolf
The calendar in the screenshot is misleading; the power of this tool comes
from: (1) being always available (who doesn't have a terminal open?) and (2)
having a powerful command language.

It's the only todo tool that I actually use. It removes the friction of having
to have a web-based one open, find the window/tab, click on the appropriate
textbox, etc.

The devs listen to comments, and think carefully new features. I was added to
the list of contributors for 2.0 just because of an idea I suggested. Very
active project. Cannot recommend enough. Our startup uses it instead of a
whiteboard.

~~~
mikle
> (who doesn't have a terminal open?)

Really?

1\. Every non programmer / IT guy in the world. 2\. Some of the programmers
(me included) who do not work with Linux environments or who abstracted the
terminals using some other tool.

~~~
minhajuddin
Well this tool is clearly not for you guys :) Actually guys who _like_ the
terminal try to abstract everything to _use_ the terminal (taskwarrior is a
perfect example of this). Of course all this is subjective and based on
personal taste.

------
wheaties
I had no idea what that thing was from reading the overview page. Reading some
of the comments here I've got a better idea. Someone should let them know.

~~~
m3koval
I had exactly the same reaction to the overview. Their introduction has a
surprisingly of business-speak for a FOSS project: "Taskwarrior is an
ambitious project bringing sophisticated capabilities to a simple and elegant
productivity tool." It's a command-line todo list.

Despite the confusing overview, it looks highly polished and to be under
active development. I wonder how well the device syncing works.

~~~
ddeimeke
We changed it picking up your advice, please have a look.

------
adulau
Looking for a minimal time-sheet management software at work, I found
taskwarrior. I was looking for something reasonable to use (not one of those
"web 2.0" interfaces where you have to click on five different links to just
stop/start a task).

Taskwarrior seems very handy especially when you are all day long in your
terminal and don't want to interfere with your work for doing some
"reporting". But there is a missing way to get the time spent on a
task/project. It seems to be a recurring request:
<http://taskwarrior.org/boards/6/topics/79> but I haven't found any feature
doing it. Beside that, it seems quite nifty.

~~~
dorian-graph
I feel as if I have tried near every to-do, GTD, or similar type app on the
desktop and web and there is one feature that is always, without fail, missing
and one that usually is.

The first is the ability to allot to a task how long it should take (E.g. Buy
milk - 15m, Create wireframe for client x - 30m). The only place I have ever
seen it, as far as I can recall, is Action Method.

The second is the one you mentioned.

Admittedly they are both quite similar though there is a distinct difference
in usage.

~~~
losvedir
Not to be "that guy", but have you tried org-mode? It has an "effort
estimate"[1] feature, which lets you estimate how long you think a task will
take. It's also got good time clocking features, so you can compare how close
you were. I don't use it to estimate my effort, so not sure how effective or
useful it is in practice.

[1] <http://orgmode.org/manual/Effort-estimates.html>

~~~
dorian-graph
I've actually never heard of org-mode before. :) In order to use it, how well
versed does one need to be in Emacs?

~~~
losvedir
Hm. I'd have to say "somewhat well versed". org-mode was actually the catalyst
that made me switch to using emacs, and the learning curve is on the steeper
side. The time to overcome the learning curve may not be worth it only for
org-mode, but if you were interested in checking out emacs in its own right,
org-mode is a darn good reason to! :-)

------
raju
Has anyone used both Taskwarrior and org-mode? Any words of wisdom?

~~~
RBerenguel
Hi, I've been an user of both. I wrote about Taskwarrior here:
[http://www.mostlymaths.net/2011/03/using-taskwarrior-
instead...](http://www.mostlymaths.net/2011/03/using-taskwarrior-instead-of-
emacsorg.html)

I am using it more often than org-mode, mainly because it works very well in
my Ben Nanonote, and org mode does not work as well.

It is very good, but org-mode is more flexible (as everything in emacs is) and
covers a wider range. Tw is more like the "do one thing and do it well" Linux
command line style tools.

------
programminggeek
I'm a big fan of org-mode but mostly because emacs is great and it is useful
for more than just todo lists. I end up using org-mode to organize lots of
different things. It is great.

------
ppyu
Here's a vi keys centric todo tool: <http://cauterized.net/~meskio/tudu/>

------
nubela
anyone knows if there is a way to sync this with the cloud so it can be used
between computers?

~~~
mlacitation
The actual task information is stored in your home directory. I use it on a
Linode and stay connected all day (cloud enough for me :) ) I've seen other
people use it with Dropbox, which would fulfill the syncing requirement.

There's a guy on the forums that developed a RoR frontend for it too:
<https://github.com/theunraveler/taskwarrior-web>

------
gcb
seems good. but one of the best features of a console app is to simply
copy/paste some sample session...

they only have one screenshot of the calendar...

i installed it in ubuntu and am still fiddling with the website looking for
how to add tasks.

Also, as guy who sent some humble patches so that remind, pscal, can work with
exchange file formats and pscal can download holidays from google calendar,
I'm questioning if that shouldn't only be a front end for remind.

~~~
BasDirks
You want to add a task?

    
    
      task add "this is the task description"

~~~
gcb
i got that far with the help, but had a mind fart when trying to add a dead
line... help just says:

task add [tags] [attrs] desc... Adds a new task.

anyway, my point was not asking for support. it was to remember people that
create console apps, that the best feature the application have, is that you
can do what the application is supposed to do (e.g. create one simple task,
one complex one, show the calendar, mark one as done, show the calendar again)
and simply copy and paste, not matter how long, on the first page of your
project.

